# bird of prey begginer



## lizards rule (May 29, 2008)

hi all i am just wandering what is the easiest bird of prey to keep and the cost and everything else plz


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

owls? .


----------



## lizards rule (May 29, 2008)

i was thinking but i would prefer a hawk but a begginer one


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im looking at bird of preys aswell
i think im going to go for a little owl or barn owl


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Harris hawk, owls are thick lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Harris Hawks are supposed to be the easiest for beginners. They're great birds and are well known for following you, almost like a dog, but there are loads of BoP owners on here that will come in and advise you what to get and what you are taking on once they pick up on your thread.


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello mate,I have had birds of prey for a few years now before i try to help you decide what bird to start with i need you to answer a couple of questions.

(1) What have your parents said about you getting a bird.(I see you only13).

(2) What do you intend to do with the bird,e.g hunt / fly / keep in an avairy.

(3) What if any experiance do you have with bop.

(4) Do you have anyone near you who knows about bop and could help you with it.

(5) Do you have permission to fly a bird on private land such as a farm.

(6) Have you been on any training course's yet.

(7) Do you know how much time you will have to put into the training and care of a bird.

I will help you as much as i can,but most of the things you will need know will be up to you to find out.
atb,
Gerry.


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> im looking at bird of preys aswell
> i think im going to go for a little owl or barn owl


I ask you the same questions i asked the op.
atb,
Gerry.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Gerry4292 said:


> (1) What have your parents said about you getting a bird - parents are cooool with it... its just snakes im not allowed any more of ¬.¬
> 
> (2) What do you intend to do with the bird,e.g hunt / fly / keep in an avairy. - large aviary at bottom of garden covered with foliage
> 
> ...


doop-de-doop


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> doop-de-doop


You have pm.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

hiya, cant atm  mobile is broken (sending off for repair tomorrow)


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> hiya, cant atm  mobile is broken (sending off for repair tomorrow)


Ok call me when you get it fixed mate.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ok  just realised you got a hawk in your avatar...looks nice


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> ok  just realised you got a hawk in your avatar...looks nice


She was mate,a real killing machine bunnies/pheasant don't stand a chance when she out and about.

I have 1x Saker falcon.
1x Perigrine falcon.
1x Barn owl.
1x Boobook owl.
2x Bengal eagle owls. 
I will be more falcons this year.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Gerry4292 said:


> She was mate,a real killing machine bunnies/pheasant don't stand a chance when she out and about.
> 
> I have 1x Saker falcon.
> 1x Perigrine falcon.
> ...


 where do you get yours from?


----------



## lizards rule (May 29, 2008)

Hello mate,I have had birds of prey for a few years now before i try to help you decide what bird to start with i need you to answer a couple of questions.

(1) What have your parents said about you getting a bird.(I see you only13).
yes they said just reasearch it n look everything up before getting one but they said it shall be ok

(2) What do you intend to do with the bird,e.g hunt / fly / keep in an avairy.i was looking into maybe fly it and hunt with it 

(3) What if any experiance do you have with bop.
none at the moment but reasearching

(4) Do you have anyone near you who knows about bop and could help you with it.
my mates dadds friend he breeds and keeps them and he has quite alot off experience, or maybe you could help

(5) Do you have permission to fly a bird on private land such as a farm.
lol where ill be housing it next is a big field 2 and a half acers

(6) Have you been on any training course's yet.
no not yet 

(7) Do you know how much time you will have to put into the training and care of a bird 
quite alot yes i should be there in the morning befor school and after school n weekends (8.30-3.30)school times


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i dont have much expirience but i found harris hawks quite easy

(i dont keep any myself, but maybe one day)


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

lizards rule said:


> Hello mate,I have had birds of prey for a few years now before i try to help you decide what bird to start with i need you to answer a couple of questions.
> 
> (1) What have your parents said about you getting a bird.(I see you only13).
> yes they said just reasearch it n look everything up before getting one but they said it shall be ok
> ...


you have pm.


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Iliria said:


> i dont have much expirience but i found harris hawks quite easy
> 
> (i dont keep any myself, but maybe one day)


Sorry don't want to sound rude but, 
Easy in what way, manning down/training/weight management/emergency first aid/field craft.Or just taking a trained bird out for a walk and fly about.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Working on your questions, could you give me some advice too Gerry?
My OH is looking into BoP's, and I'm looking to get her some lessons with a local BoP handler as her x-mas pressie this year. However, she's been told to think more into exactly what bird she would like (so I can build an avery for her and so she can do proper research). Here's your questions with our answers, can you recommend a BoP that would suit her, she'd like a kestrel, but thats based purely on the looks of one.

_Hello mate,I have had birds of prey for a few years now before i try to help you decide what bird to start with i need you to answer a couple of questions.

(1) What have your parents said about you getting a bird.(I see you only13).
N/A as we're 23 and 22

(2) What do you intend to do with the bird,e.g hunt / fly / keep in an avairy._
_Kept in avairy, but fully intend to fly and hunt on weekends

(3) What if any experiance do you have with bop.
little to none

(4) Do you have anyone near you who knows about bop and could help you with it.
Yes, 1-2 people near us fly falcons and hawks

(5) Do you have permission to fly a bird on private land such as a farm.
Plenty of land available, we have a 8 acre field next to us that we own, along with another 8 acres of land in the village, all of which is full of rabbits, pheasant etc

(6) Have you been on any training course's yet.
not yet

(7) Do you know how much time you will have to put into the training and care of a bird 
1-2 hours most weekday evenings, and 4-5 hours weekends._


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi i was wandering if you could help me also been looking into harris hawks for about 1 year now and was just getting there enclosure ready now so was wandering if you could give me some extra help
Thanks

_(1) What have your parents said about you getting a bird.(I see you only13)._
_Yes fine aslong as i do my research and make sure it something i really want to do_
_(2) What do you intend to do with the bird,e.g hunt / fly / keep in an avairy._
_Keep in aviary and then fly and hunt with it after school and weekends_

_(3) What if any experiance do you have with bop._
_Went to a show and was able to have one of the harris hawks fly to me and a barn owl_

_(4) Do you have anyone near you who knows about bop and could help you with it._
_Yes my dads friend has exsperience with them_

_(5) Do you have permission to fly a bird on private land such as a farm._
_Yes i have a 2 and half acre field and another 5 acres in the garden part_

_(6) Have you been on any training course's yet._
_not yet would it be nessacery as my dads friend keeps b.o.p and also his friend is a breeder of hawks and owls_

_(7) Do you know how much time you will have to put into the training and care of a bird _
2-3 Hours on weekdays and most of the day on weekends


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Rain said:


> Working on your questions, could you give me some advice too Gerry?
> My OH is looking into BoP's, and I'm looking to get her some lessons with a local BoP handler as her x-mas pressie this year. However, she's been told to think more into exactly what bird she would like (so I can build an avery for her and so she can do proper research). Here's your questions with our answers, can you recommend a BoP that would suit her, she'd like a kestrel, but thats based purely on the looks of one.
> 
> _Hello mate,I have had birds of prey for a few years now before i try to help you decide what bird to start with i need you to answer a couple of questions._
> ...


You have pm.


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

shaneo95 said:


> Hi i was wandering if you could help me also been looking into harris hawks for about 1 year now and was just getting there enclosure ready now so was wandering if you could give me some extra help
> Thanks
> 
> _(1) What have your parents said about you getting a bird.(I see you only13)._
> ...


You have pm.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

hi there to all that are asking. If any of you would like some further thoughts please send me pm's and I will get back to you. I have had birds for 15 years and mostly hunt with a cast of Harris's. I have had experiance of flying falcons, hawks and owls.

Ian


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry4292 said:


> Sorry don't want to sound rude but,
> Easy in what way, manning down/training/weight management/emergency first aid/field craft.Or just taking a trained bird out for a walk and fly about.


he was just a nicer all around bird to be around than the guy's other two he did everything that was asked and didnt keep trying to peck out my flesh and while one of the others just refused to come back and the other was a mardy cow.

i did say i have little/no expirience


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Iliria said:


> he was just a nicer all around bird to be around than the guy's other two he did everything that was asked and didnt keep trying to peck out my flesh and while one of the others just refused to come back and the other was a mardy cow.
> 
> i did say i have little/no expirience


:lol2:That sounds like a good few harris hawks i have known over the years,which is why i asked in what way you found it an easy bird,wasn't having a go sorry if you thought i was.


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

stoaty said:


> hi there to all that are asking. If any of you would like some further thoughts please send me pm's and I will get back to you. I have had birds for 15 years and mostly hunt with a cast of Harris's. I have had experiance of flying falcons, hawks and owls.
> 
> Ian


Nice one Ian, :2thumb: there you go guys now there are two of us willing to help you on the path to falconry.
What birds do you have at the moment Ian,have you got any pics would love to see them.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry4292 said:


> :lol2:That sounds like a good few harris hawks i have known over the years,which is why i asked in what way you found it an easy bird,wasn't having a go sorry if you thought i was.


nah i didnt think you were i was just trying really hard not to sound like a complete tool:lol2: i really know sod all but its on the to do list:2thumb:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Anyone down this neck of the woods wanting lessons give me a pm as my friend runs a falconry centre in mid Devon and I can give you his contact info. They do also breed there birds so usually have babies available.











And my Fav Evie the White Tailed Sea Eagle :flrt:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i can see why she's your favorite


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Gerry4292 said:


> Nice one Ian, :2thumb: there you go guys now there are two of us willing to help you on the path to falconry.
> What birds do you have at the moment Ian,have you got any pics would love to see them.


Thank you. People can only learn when there are others willing to help. Good to see you were so willing to give your time to others as well, too many people dont want to help other and forget the help they got when they started. 

Currently my main flying birds are my cast of Harris's. Also got a main barn owl, female kezzie, female spar, pair of American Kezzies and pair of Gyr/Sakers. A friend has just brought my a 4.5wk old musket. For some reason I am blocked from posting pictures so if any of you can tell me what to do to sort this then I will get some on here.


----------



## *burnleygirl* (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shaneo95*  
_Hi i was wandering if you could help me also been looking into harris hawks for about 1 year now and was just getting there enclosure ready now so was wandering if you could give me some extra help
Thanks

(1) What have your parents said about you getting a bird.(I see you only13).
N/A i am 18 and will be moving out within the next month_
_(2) What do you intend to do with the bird,e.g hunt / fly / keep in an avairy.
i will be keeping in a mews when flying and then in a moulting chamber in moulting months_
_
(3) What if any experiance do you have with bop.
i have worked at a centre for the past 18 months and been involved with training majority of the birds it is only a small centre therefore i have most hands on

(4) Do you have anyone near you who knows about bop and could help you with it.
i will be living near my boss therefore he will be on hand for anything that i need help for

(5) Do you have permission to fly a bird on private land such as a farm.
not as yet but as the centre has 2 acres of land next door i am sure they wouldn't mind me

(6) Have you been on any training course's yet.
i have worked with them for 18 months_
_
(7) Do you know how much time you will have to put into the training and care of a bird 
yes i will be around near enough all day ever day_

_please can you let me know what you think!_


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi

My partner and I have kept bop's for many years, Ivan is more involved than I, although I do fly my bengal eagle owl.
IMO I dont think you can beat the harris hawk, Ivan as hept allsorts..........gos hawk, harris hawk, sparrow hawk, peregrine, various owls.
This is one oh his hawks and my owl


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

*burnleygirl* said:


> Originally Posted by *shaneo95*
> _Hi i was wandering if you could help me also been looking into harris hawks for about 1 year now and was just getting there enclosure ready now so was wandering if you could give me some extra help_
> _Thanks_
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have everything sorted, experience and help on hand. Good luck with your bird when you get it.


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

_been looking into gettting a bird for some time now looking for either a red tail or harris_

_(1) What have your parents said about you getting a bird.(I see you only13)._
_N/A i am 20 and have and acre and a half for an avairy_
_(2) What do you intend to do with the bird,e.g hunt / fly / keep in an avairy._
_hopefully fly and hunt_

_(3) What if any experiance do you have with bop._
_none but i read a book_

_(4) Do you have anyone near you who knows about bop and could help you with it._
_my step dad knows a guy who flys red taileds and breeds pereguines who i can get in touch with_

_(5) Do you have permission to fly a bird on private land such as a farm._
_possibly two farms i can get permission for_

_(6) Have you been on any training course's yet._
none as of yet 

_(7) Do you know how much time you will have to put into the training and care of a bird _
_yes i will be around near enough all day ever day_

if theres any one in East anglia who can take me out with there bird\s i would be most grateful


----------



## joshuaheron (Sep 15, 2015)

@stoaty Hi there, I saw your post about helping out beginners. I'm interested in taking up falconry and would be very appreciative of any help! 

Birds i'm interested in are Falcons and Hawks. I suspect smaller varieties would be more suitable to begin with?

I'm 17 years old in December and would intend to fly and hunt with it as much as possible and then keep it in an aviary when not able to fly.

I've not got much if any experience to be honest with them myself, but a very good friend of mine has had B.O.P for years and years and also has a lot of land he uses to fly his kestrels and other birds, with the new edition of a Golden Eagle!!! :notworthy: We also have a fair sum of land and know several land owners near by too. We live in the Peak District so there's plenty of open space right on the doorstep.

Regards to training courses I haven't attended any (yet) but also not sure if it would be particularly necessary since Steve has so much experience and also a good teacher? 

I understand that the amount of time needed with a bird is huge and it is a massive undertaking but I know I will be able to fit it around my schedule 7:30 - 4:30 school and golf one day a week after school for a few hours. All the time I have free I will be paying to the bird.

I will have suitable housing for the bird too.

Thanks!!! :2thumb:


----------

